# The Villa - Dubailand



## KINGY2110 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hello,

I'm looking at potential places to live on Dubizzle and have come across a number of stunning looking 5 BR properties on The Villa - Dubailand.

Now some of these properties seem amazingly cheap. Starting at approx 120,000. 

Please can someone advise why they are so cheap as things that appear too good to be tru often are!

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

I hear that the Villas is a good project. They are probably cheap as they are in the middle of nowhere, surrounded by desert. Not really too far from civilisation maybe 15 minutes drive to mirdiff city centre for shopping. Not sure how much construction is still ongoing in the immediate area.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

hi kingy, me and my wife live in villa project.
what you read is true, they are lovely and have a lovely huge private pool, to get anywhere takes 15 minutes.
no shops/bars etc etc around is the only downside


----------



## KINGY2110 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks guys. How far from the airport?


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

i work at the airport, new project.

it takes me exactly 16 minutes door to door


----------



## trulymadlydeeply (Apr 13, 2011)

stevieboy1980 said:


> i work at the airport, new project.
> 
> it takes me exactly 16 minutes door to door


We've also been looking at The Villa. They seem fab. The only thing I've heard is that the pools leak and end up costing a fortune. Can anyone verify whether that's true?

Also: are there lots of children in the area?

Thanks for the information ...


----------

